# Why build a large stash?



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it really necessary to build a stock of cigars? I have a 50 count humi and that seems plenty for me. Am I missing something? I realize that cigars may not be the best right out the b&m...


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

If your happy at 50, then id stay at 50. Many people like to let their sticks age, or buy boxes at a time. Being a new smoker Ive bought different samplers and 5 packs and Im somewhere between 50-100 right now. If you only smoke every now and then and aren't interested in aging then keep your stash small and affordable, until your palate develops and you know more of what you look for in a stick.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Neccessary? Of course not. But if you want to optimize your stash then it is a no brainer. Buy 2 of the same cigar have one now, and have the same one with 6mo. of rest down the road. Most will be noticeably better. If you want any variety than by default you will need a few hundred if you are buying boxes. With that being said, don't rush it and buy cheap samplers. If you do I'll see you in the WTS section in 3 months. Take your time, find your tastes and gradually build a stash of sticks you like. Or stick to just having a few singles and smoking cigars right from the store. There is no right or wrong way.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

I wish I could have thousands! Just cant afford that lol. I love to look at them, smell them, smoke them, hoard them, collect them, collect their accessories etc. You get the point, I don't just like to smoke them. I love humidors too. To me cigars are art and something I like to collect even though I don't smoke very often.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

If you like aged or well rested smokes, then building up you stash is a must. Now that number may be 50 or it may be 500, just depends on the person. Some like to buy boxes for ageing, and some like to buy 5ers or singles. If I could afford it, I would buy boxes of all my favorite smokes. Right now I just stick to singles.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Aged stock. Buy more than you smoke & in no time you will have cigars with years on them. Well, after a few years anyway. LOL.

Bear in mind that we are all cigar (or pipe) smokers & it matters not whether you have thousands or one cigar you just bought from a B&M. Being a BOTL has no stipulation that anyone must own even one cigar.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

3 reasons that I can think of.

1) Bigger discounts if I buy by the box.
2) I have some that need age and some I can smoke ROTT. I need room for both.
3) LE cigars are often released in one batch (IE monster series). If you find one you really like you have to load up on them as best you can afford.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

If I smoked a cigar every week I'm sure a 50 count would be suffice. But I don't so in 2 weeks I'd be refilling that tiny 50 count... anyway there's many different reasons to build a stash. Some of which were mentioned. Price per stick when buying by the box, aging, resting, Limited stuff, special occasion stuff, etc. Though I believe the biggest thing about having a big stash is simply an accumulation of cigars from years and years of enjoying the hobby. I enjoy my fair share of cigars daily and after almost 2 years I have a nice stash that will only continue to grow. I have a good dozen NC cigars I really enjoy that I still need to buy boxes of, etc. Even now I don't always have what I want to smoke. It never hurts to have that nice stash and a good variety to choose from. Anyway, there's certainly many reasons or excuses for amassing a large collection but I think at the end of the day the biggest thing is simply years, sometimes decades of buying and enjoying cigars that has amounted to an incredible cache of cigars.


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

If I smoke one a day and want to rest for six months then 200 is a minimum sized humidor. Boxes are not always cheapest. One of my favorite smokes on the devil site is best priced per 10.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

My story is just a couple reasons, One I am a planner I like to know what is going to happen years from now and that is hard. My point is two fold I like to age my own cigars I started smoking around 20+ years ago and have finally gotten all my cigars in the mostly premium and HTF stuff that I love so much.

It took a lot of stupid mistakes bad buy's and lessons learned but the plan worked which was to have enough cigars when I retired to last me the rest of my life because chances were I could not afford $20 and $30 cigars on a retirement income, well I am now retired due to a disability at 52 and I do have enough cigars and except for treating myself I can not afford the heavy buying I did even five years ago.

So that is why I have a bunch of great cigars! Plus the stuff I bought holds it value or increases so if I run out of money I can always sell my babies


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

At least for me it's for time, I've only found a few sticks that are good ROTT the rest just need time to age.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Mainly because of Cigarbid!

But also I really enjoy seeking the hard to find stuff or good deals.

If I pick up 2 boxes then that 50 ct is filled!

I'm currently smoking 5-10 cigars a week now, so its nice to have a nice stash on hand!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Because we must. So sayeth the Great Leaf...giver of bountiful pleasure...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I build my stash when I am working so I will have cigars when I am not. when not working I may smoke 2 to 5 cigars a day and I usually only work a few months a year. 

I do like to rest my cigars as much as possible.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

...countless reasons and most of them have been mentioned. For me personally:

1. I like collecting stuff.
2. I like aging/resting smokes
3. I like options
4. I like collecting stuff
5. You dont really do it on purpose, it just kind of grows.
6. I like collecting stuff
7. I enjoy trying different smokes over time.


But that's me, do what you enjoy, you dont have to have a large stash!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

For me it ends up being three issues... when I like something, I try to get at least a box. (In the case of the Undercrown, it was three and will be more). Secondly, I like to let my sticks rest. I've found that while some cigars may be okay ROTT, most need a bit of time to acclimate to my environment, and some, in the case of ISOMs need to age. The third issue is HTF stuff. Liga Privadas, AFSS Maduros, etc, being prime examples. I like to stock up on these because in those cases, they are two of my favorite cigars and they're always in high demand and of limited production.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

1. History supports large stashes of anything. Think famine, political upheaval, natural disaster. Famous smokers have always has huge stashes, Kennedy, Mark Twain, Churchill.
2. Science supports large stashes. To rest/age, ya gotsta got lotsa cigars.
3. I smoke 4-5 a day so I needs me a large stash.
4. Large staches are way cool. 
View attachment 69768


----------



## Waywardson (Jul 15, 2012)

For me its the idea of trying out the many cigars. I have yet to find my palate so as for many cigars I try to get many different kinds so as to find my palate, I don't smoke many at all but when I do I like trying new things so in no time I will build up my stash.

One day may it be as plentiful as a Thanksgiving feast.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't have a "large" stash, mine's a pittance compared to some of these guys, but for me, it was primarily to create a rotation that would last me 2-3 years at my current smoking rates, so cigars I purchased fresh would have time to rest, and if they needed more time, to age a little. I'm just now getting to the point where some of my cigars are a year and a half to two years old, and they're smoking _beautifully_.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

A combination of variety, being able to pick out what I want, and aging what I like drives the number of cigars in my stash. There are some cigars that I have a couple boxes or more so that I can sit on them for a few years and be able to enjoy them for a few more years after I start smoking them. Others I keep 5 to 10 on hand to enjoy throughout a year or so. I am usually a weekly smoker so the size of my stash should last me quite some time which I am perfectly happy with.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

just in case i get the urge to send 50 bombs at once...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

shuckins said:


> just in case i get the urge to send 50 bombs at once...


:biglaugh: Yea, there is that too!


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

There's absolutely no need to have a large stash of cigars. For many of us, it just sort of happens. You find yourself interested in a cigar you see in a shop and pick one up, then you see some great deal online and order, and so on and so on. Next thing you know, you've got a few hundred cigars and, unless you smoke several a day, the number tends to increase at least as quickly if not more so than it declines. Personally, I'm not big on aging. I personally don't find it necessary or worthwhile for most non-Cubans, though occasionally I'll smoke an aged stick and be most impressed. Most of my aging is just happenstance with cigars that just ended up in the humidor for a few years without being smoked, not because I specifically tried to age them. My suggestion for you would be not to worry about the size of your stash and just see what develops as you go along.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, there are no right or wrong ways to go about this hobby. My stash has grown quite large, and here's why:

1) Buying in bulk saves money on cigars you smoke all the time
2) Some of the more limited releases are only available by the box
3) I like the 'collecting' aspect of cigars. I do smoke everything I own, and my 'special occasions' are often just quiet Saturday nights, but I do enjoy the 'hunt' for some harder to find sticks.
4) I know what I like after significant down time. I have trouble keeping my hands of some sticks, so the 'only' way to get age on them is to buy a lot!

The most important thing about this hobby is to enjoy what YOU have. Don't try to keep up with anyone, buy what you can afford. If you miss a hard to find release, don't worry - the next ultra limited release is just around the corner!


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Frodo said:


> 3 reasons that I can think of.
> 
> 1) Bigger discounts if I buy by the box.
> 2) I have some that need age and some I can smoke ROTT. I need room for both.
> 3) LE cigars are often released in one batch (IE monster series). If you find one you really like you have to load up on them as best you can afford.


4) To have a choice of what to smoke for every occasion.
5) To have a good selection of aged cigars.
6) To be able to test how a box of cigars age over time.
7) To share with friends.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I started buying en masse about a year ago, since really getting back into cigars more seriously than I have been in the last 5 years. I find the amount of quality sticks out there staggering and trying to pick out just a few is out of the question. I like variety and being able to choose from a bunch of different brands/blends keeps me from getting bored. Buying sticks I like by the box allows me to have a few now, a few to trade/give out, and a few to rest/age.

I'm fascinated with the whole aging thing and most of my stash won't be touched until they've been in my possession for a minimum of a year, so eventually, I'll have a rotation of sticks with a minimum of a year of rest and some with more.


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

Like James said when I have the money I will be buying a lot to age. Have now. Have whatever cigar I want whenever. Trade. And to share with friends and puffers. My main reason will be to have whatever cigar I want whenever like music listen to what you want when you want to. Sometimes you want a rich cigar or a smooth one or maybe a flavored sweet one for after dinner.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Started in April. = keeping 2-3 cigars in Ziplog Bags
May = 20-25 cigar humidor
July = Twin 75-100 cigar humidors ( one for infused , one for non - )

Personally, I am still a discovery stage noob and like Engineer says there are so many decent sticks out there. But since April with me, there is an obvious track of growth, and I believe I have cigar hording potential LOL

Why this is so ? Not sure. But I do know I have a few I already prefer. And "buy the case" with free shipping and sampler bonuses is the game to play to keep stocked.


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

We have no B&M except 50 miles away. Seldom go there.

Order on line. Have maybe 150 and that may be stretch'n it some.

I order fivers and ten often. Back in winter ordered 2 boxes and that was a big order for me.

I don't have a large stash as you can see. I don't want a large stash because I'm afraid something might happen to them since I don't freeze, which I should. Finished a coolidor (48 qt) recently and really enjoy checking in on it - too often if you know what I mean. Have supposedly a 50 ct desktop, can't get 50 in it, have some Padrons and few others there.

Like to change up from time to time with brands and maduro to natural so I keep an assortment, no CC's. I'd like to have 4 or 5 boxes of these on hand, but I don't want to shell out the money.

As you probably have assumed and you are correct, I'm a very simple minded person. Don't take much to please me, health, shelter, and necessities, and family.

Nothing wrong with building a large stash - for me, I consider what I have on hand to be large at this time, but that's just my opinion. My idea my change next week and if it does I'll buy some more.

I look at it as a hobby. Didn't mean to write a journal.....sorry for rambling.

NOPE, imo you are not missing something.

Enjoy 'em and be thankful, gracious, and kind!



Eleigh said:


> Is it really necessary to build a stock of cigars? I have a 50 count humi and that seems plenty for me. Am I missing something? I realize that cigars may not be the best right out the b&m...


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

To para phrase an old 60's axiom with a twist: Cigars will get you through times of no money better then money will get you through times of no cigars.


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

I began a big stash so I could try my hand at aging cigars. Now, I find myself buying cigars by the box because I really enjoy having at least 2 cigars a day. And the best part, letting my buddies come over and letting them smoke whatever I have. A few of my buddies have several kids and wives in school and they just don't have the disposable income to really enjoy premium cigars. I don't have any kids and have a modest cigar budget, so why not share? They sacrifice their hobbies for their families, why cant I extend a little friendship and hook my buddies up with a good smoke. My job is just way too busy and their jobs (firefighters, cops, military) are far to dangerous. I am always away from home and their might be a time where I may never see them again because their jobs are just inherently dangerous. I would like to remember that my last moments with them were great times around some great smokes. 

Call it corny, but that's why I do it.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Aged stock. Buy more than you smoke & in no time you will have cigars with years on them. Well, after a few years anyway. LOL.
> 
> Bear in mind that we are all cigar (or pipe) smokers & it matters not whether you have thousands or one cigar you just bought from a B&M. Being a BOTL has no stipulation that anyone must own even one cigar.


+1 on the aging and if you get overloaded with cigars that no longer fit your palette as it changes, you have something good to trade. I kept 300-500 for the past 10 years but I've grown it to over 2k this year including a lot of CC's that I'm going to try to let get to the 3+ year stage.

Pro


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Interesting and Good point on History - never thought about that nor famine, political upheaval, natural disaster. Now, where do I hide the cooler.



Kevin Keith said:


> 1. History supports large stashes of anything. Think famine, political upheaval, natural disaster. Famous smokers have always has huge stashes, Kennedy, Mark Twain, Churchill.
> 2. Science supports large stashes. To rest/age, ya gotsta got lotsa cigars.
> 3. I smoke 4-5 a day so I needs me a large stash.
> 4. Large staches are way cool.
> View attachment 69768


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I only smoke 1-2 a week if I'm lucky, like many have said I enjoy collecting and having a choice.

Having a stash allows flexibility, and as a very wise BOTL has said many times, make sure you a fiscally responsible, many buy way more then they can afford.

So if 50 is good for you and it's affordable stick with it.

There is no real reason to build a stash except for personal enjoyment, if it becomes a chore then it's too much.

I also like to send a bomb from time to time to show my appreciation to a fellow BOTL.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

people have large stashes(myself included)because we all crave to try new things and having a large stash can satisfy that craving.....even buying 5-ers of different cigars can give you a good-sized stash...most of my stash was built buying samplers and 5-ers....I also buy boxes of the cigars that are in my permanent rotation when they're on sale so I can let them rest and age until I'm ready to smoke them....that's why you build up a large stash.

plus, I've been known to bomb a couple of people, so having a large stash kinda help with that.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Like everyone said, its for the aging. Also for me, it is more of a hobby. I like building my humidor stash, finding what cigars I can get my hands on. I like to open my humidor and see the different bands, sizes and colors knowing that each one was hand made by someone different in some far off tropical island.


----------



## Charles D (Jul 31, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone that said "It just happens!" Plus who doesn't love buying new cigars!? I find myself smoking the ones I have bought the most of just so I have room to get more. I have a small 40-50 capacity and a backup 20 capacity for "overflow" next stop is a much larger humidor with more room to grow!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

It's only a matter of time 'til they ban internet/mail order sales.
If you don't have a *large *stash at that point...tsk, tsk. :boohoo:


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Hermit said:


> It's only a matter of time 'til they ban internet/mail order sales.
> If you don't have a *large *stash at that point...tsk, tsk. :boohoo:


That may be best case, worst case, near zero nicotine and plain bands in plain boxes, no limiteds, etc., etc..


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Eleigh said:


> Am I missing something?


Yes. The collector gene. Be thankful!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

smelvis said:


> My story is just a couple reasons, One I am a planner I like to know what is going to happen years from now and that is hard. My point is two fold I like to age my own cigars I started smoking around 20+ years ago and have finally gotten all my cigars in the mostly premium and HTF stuff that I love so much.
> 
> It took a lot of stupid mistakes bad buy's and lessons learned but the plan worked which was to have enough cigars when I retired to last me the rest of my life because chances were I could not afford $20 and $30 cigars on a retirement income, well I am now retired due to a disability at 52 and I do have enough cigars and except for treating myself I can not afford the heavy buying I did even five years ago.
> 
> So that is why I have a bunch of great cigars! Plus the stuff I bought holds it value or increases so if I run out of money I can always sell my babies


QFT!
Pretty much says it all.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I am fairly sure our ever-encroaching gubment will raise taxes and try to restrict our freedoms more and more as time goes on. So I don't mind stocking up now while I can. I probably have enough for the rest of my life........more or less. That gives me plenty to share with my brothers and friends when we get together.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Started last year with a plastic bag and a couple sticks, then bought a CI sampler with a 20 count desktop, then bought another sampler with a 40ct, then bought a 150 ct humidor said man i'm good. Filled that up in a couple of weeks, bought an end table humidor, its got room for about 7-10 boxes then it will be full. I guess you can say it just happens lol


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Save money with a bigger stash.

When I want a cigar I dont have to drive to the store. Saving gas everyday.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

K Baz said:


> Save money with a bigger stash.
> 
> When I want a cigar I dont have to drive to the store. Saving gas everyday.


 and time too. Or maybe "money" was an implication?


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Aging, money. That and it's just fun!


----------



## chubtohd (Nov 17, 2008)

Eleigh said:


> Is it really necessary to build a stock of cigars? I have a 50 count humi and that seems plenty for me. Am I missing something? I realize that cigars may not be the best right out the b&m...


"Necessary? Is it necessary for me to drink my own urine? No, but I do it anyway because it's sterile and I like the taste." - Patches O'Houlihan

same is true with cigar stocks


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

Also as pretty much everyone knows buying in bulk is cheaper and then aging a cigar yourself saves on money as well


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

Hermit said:


> It's only a matter of time 'til they ban internet/mail order sales.
> If you don't have a *large *stash at that point...tsk, tsk. :boohoo:


:amen: Yeah, a big part of me keeps saying _buy, buy, buy_ while I still can! Plus, I truly believe we are in *a Golden Age* of cigar production. The bar just keeps getting raised higher & higher!!! _Many thanks_ to guys like Pete, Dion, Pepin, JD, etc..:clap2:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, we are _at least _in the Golden Age of marketing...when you can sell a short fill petit corona for $10 a pop!!!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Kevin Keith said:


> Well, we are _at least _in the Golden Age of marketing...when you can sell a short fill petit corona for $10 a pop!!!


yes, but there are options galore out there. To each their own. 
That said... Reading in here has been a bit of an alarming experience to some degree to say the least. 
I now fear for my humble stash may diminutive in order to last me though a possible cigar trading apocalypse.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

1. variety
2. to smoke now and rest others for later
3. bomb puffers


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

If civilization collapses you can use them as money.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

chubtohd said:


> "Necessary? Is it necessary for me to drink my own urine? No, but I do it anyway because it's sterile and I like the taste." - Patches O'Houlihan
> 
> same is true with cigar stocks


LMAO!!!!! I absolutely LOVE that scene in Dodge Ball!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

oldforge said:


> If civilization collapses you can use them as money.


and shelter


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

oldforge said:


> If civilization collapses you can use them as money.


Doomsday Preppin' !


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Because of that damn stigma "bigger is always better"
My eyes are larger than my stomach
Because once I start I can't stop


----------



## eddyeddy (Jul 12, 2012)

There's a tobacco store with a walk in humidor 2-3 blocks from where I am. Apart from the economy of scale, it's nice to go there and pick up whathever you feel like tasting.

But if they were not avaliable that easy, probably I would start my personal stash trying to get it to the hundreds.


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Because I'm betting that even if there are no new regulations there will be new taxes.
Cigarette smokers are switching to cheaper small cigars
:cb


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm sure for a large portion of people here it's somewhat of an obsession, even if they would rather not admit it, to others it's a way of dealing with stresses or just investing in something for the sake of it, on the opposite side of that many "hobbyists" will see it as a passion, and then there's just the people who want to have 3 cigars for every day after they retire.

I view cigars as an addition to events and interactions or socializations so as to invoke camaraderie and enhance circumstances, for any other reason than that, I usually choose not to partake. As for building up things? Well, if I ever find a number of cigars that I particularly like, then I might try to have enough for once every week or a little more frequently, until then..


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Jordan23 said:


> ...countless reasons and most of them have been mentioned. For me personally:
> 
> 1. I like collecting stuff.
> 2. I like aging/resting smokes
> ...


Precisely my reasons too. Buying way more than you can smoke also automatically create a large stash over time.


----------



## guitar_gatler (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, unfortunately for me the only answer I can give you is I've never set out in life to build a rather large stash...it just happens. Before you know it, little by little, it grows...haha. I can't help it, no matter how much I say "I'm not going to buy any more!" or how small of a humi I have, somehow more cigars pile up. I've been forced to start from scratch a few times and set out with the idea in mind that I was just going to have a few high-end cigars on hand to smoke once in a while, only to end up at wally world looking at 120qt coolers.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

love the nearly 1 post per year! I'll look forward to the next one in '13.


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

For some people, myself included, it is more than burning tobacco... It is a collection of fine handmade works of art...


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

A Midnight Maduro said:


> I wish I could have thousands! Just cant afford that lol. I love to look at them, smell them, smoke them, hoard them, collect them, collect their accessories etc. You get the point, I don't just like to smoke them. I love humidors too. To me cigars are art and something I like to collect even though I don't smoke very often.


Very Well said. I feel like since I found the cigar "hobby" I have an addiction and it is NOT to just smoking them. I have this never ending desire and need to buy more sticks, accessories and anything else cigar related. I recently started buying old cigar memorabilia like signs and such. All the previous reasons stated are very valid, and I do love to age and then smoke my cigars but it is much broader than that. I guess you can say I have the fever.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the more important question is why wouldn't you build a stash? You get to collect something you love and can use. You get to test out aging them and you always have a diverse selection on hand. Only made sense to me!


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Some men just want to watch the world burn. 


this thread is full of win.


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Well JFK stashed 1200 right before he banned them.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

One reason to stash them is to have enough to age....if you have thousand sticks, chances are enough will be left over (depending on how frequently you smoke) for you to enjoy 2 or 3 years down the line. There are cigars out there that greatly improve over time. 

Another reason is that getting them in bulk is usually cheaper than getting them separately. 

At this point, I pretty much know which brands I like and which blenders I like. So I'll just get a couple bundles and call it a day. No more "smoking around" for me...those days are over. I'll get something new pretty much only if I am curious enough or on a recommendation from a trusted BOTL.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

This thread has been a good read. I can relate to many of the comments made on here. 

My reasons to stockpile. 
1. I have no idea what may be in store for the future as far as legislation goes. 
2. I only smoke sticks that have at least one year of rest on them. Many of the sticks in my rotation have 5 years on them.
3. Aging cigars is fun and gives me peace of mind as far as knowing how much I paid vs buying them at inflated prices at a b&m 40 miles away. 
4. It's nice when you go on vacation to just pick up your seasoned travel humidor and fill it with your favorite smokes. My jaw almost fell to the floor last time I was in Vegas and went to a shop to look at cigar prices. Same goes for cancun. I was smoking for about 120% less than what they were selling similar sticks for.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Kennedy: schweet schweet self-serving, do as I say, not as I do, hypocrisy!

But for the rest of us, it is a nice feeling to have a large well-aged stock of stix. I have so many I forget what I have. So when I dive into my humis, it is like Xmas; I always find a surprise.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't necessarily 'stockpile' I keep alot of cigars. Some are aging, some are resting, and some are ready to smoke, but haven't made it into the rotation. I also have cigars that are just for show or special editions, i.e. I have some Studio Tobac prototypes, a hard to find OpusX, etc. My problem is I buy far more boxes than I do fivers. For example, I bought a fiver of Genesis the Project and liked them so much I bought 2 boxes. The best part is I have a cigar for every possible mood or occasion.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Ken - I know Pierre Salinger told that story over and over and over again, but I've been questioning it for years and have never found any evidence that it is true, other than the statement of one self-serving gasbag. Just consider a few things. First, and most important, he was banning imports, not the sales of already imported cigars. The embargo had absolutely no effect on the hundreds of thousands, if not millions, of Cuban cigars already in the U.S., as well as those that would be rolled from Cuban tobacco already imported. U.S. citizens continued to smoke Cuban cigars for years after the embargo was signed. There was absolutely no reason for Kennedy to have Salinger go out and buy up inventory. Second, at that time in D.C. there would have been few to no shops selling cigars that were open after 5 p.m., except for perhaps an all-night drug store or two. So, Salinger would have had to call the tobacconists and arrange for them to come to their shops. And that leads to my third point, which is that I've never seen or heard of any retailer who said Salinger bought him out the night before the embargo.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Hahaha, Salinger was a gasbag! Good points about the legendary Kennedy stockpile.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Because my wife still hasn't found out how much I spent already.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm 55. I consider building a stash of cigars (and, in my case more importantly, pipe tobacco) as part of sound retirement planning.

Okay, maybe not sound...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I believe what Hunter Thompson said about drugs also applies here.

"Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can.”


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

GIBrett said:


> I think the more important question is why wouldn't you build a stash? You get to collect something you love and can use. You get to test out aging them and you always have a diverse selection on hand. Only made sense to me!


I am more a cigar smoker than collector. I'm not knocking collecting, but offer a few reasons why some choose not to build a huge stash&#8230;.

•	You're a newb and your taste is evolving. You could end up with boxes of cigars you no longer enjoy because they are too sweet, mild, strong&#8230;.fill in the blanks. This could even happen to veterans I would imagine. Who among us can say their taste will never change?
•	You are married and your wife would want equal funds for purses and shoes
•	In the future, you contract some health issue and have to quit stogies. Meanwhile you have $20K cigar inventory you have to give away.
•	In the future, you get tired of smoking cigars (Happens believe it or not. I smoked cigars in my 20's and 30's and then went 30 years without smoking a single cigar. Glad I didn't' have thousands of cigars in inventory when I quit.)
•	They take up a lot of space and require tending.
•	There is a risk that you could mess up on RH and ruin a bunch of sticks (Janet mentioned this in another post today).
•	You could get beetles and ruin a bunch of sticks.
•	Having thousands of cigars sitting around could encourage you to smoke more and enjoy less. I smoke one a day and really savor the moment. On days when I've smoked two or more, didn't enjoy the ones after the first as much.
•	It's fun to continually explore different cigars and not feel pressure to use up some of the thousands you've amassed
•	Aging can mellow cigars to the point that they are no longer interesting to smoke


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

For me it's about variety, I like to have multiple sticks of many different brands.


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

Cheaper, nearest b&m is 45 mins away. I like variety.. Most importantly when sh.. Hits the fan ill be livin it up with my plethora of smokes


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Aging, variety, hard to pass up deals and most of all for me anyway CBid. Wish I would have passed on a few of those deals but live and learn.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Why build a large stash? Why not. Then again till you know what you like build a stash of 5ers and 10ers rather then boxes so you have lots of variety without a huge price tag. Plus you can rotate and try your smokes at various ages.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Cigar Guru said:


> Because my wife still hasn't found out how much I spent already.


haha keep it that way. Mine knows I spent a good amount, but has no idea. On the bright side I bought enough as a newb that I have not had to buy anything for over a year.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

because i buy more then i smoke


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

So I can do PIF's, Passes and trades on PUF with S/BOTL woo hoo.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Just cause I wanna. The stash itself, the pile, has an inherent appeal. It looks good to me and feels good to have them.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

When you see a good price on the brands you like, get it...
I only smoke one or two cigars a week in the winter, but a little more often in the summer...
Just got a lot of things on sale, by the time summer comes they will be ready to smoke, and there will be enough for me and friends/family when they come over.
Nothing like having a good smoke, drink and food in a gazebo looking over the koi pond..


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

So it appears that we're all a bunch of Hoarders Of The Leaf lol.


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

Cigar Guru said:


> So it appears that we're all a bunch of Hoarders Of The Leaf lol.


 Say it ain't so! LOL


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Simple math:
# of cigars you smoke per month x # of months you typically age a cigar.
Let's say you smoke a cigar every other day and like to age them abt 6 months. 15 x 6 = 90.
So there's a "minimum" stash, not accounting for any abrupt surges in demand or taking advantage of quantity discounts.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Bruck said:


> Simple math:
> # of cigars you smoke per month x # of months you typically age a cigar.
> Let's say you smoke a cigar every other day and like to *REST* them about 6 months. 15 x 6 = 90.
> So there's a "minimum" stash, not accounting for any abrupt surges in demand or taking advantage of quantity discounts.


Fixed it for you. 6 months is rest, not age. Have you ever heard of a cigar manufacturer state something like "6 month aged wrapper"?

I am not trying to be contrary, we have many new members joining lately and the rest/age idea needs to be instilled for the sake of good information. Anything under a few years is rested, not aged.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

i may retire in a couple of years and when i do I want enough cigars on hand


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Tnx for clarifying - the whole concept of resting & aging is new to me, as most of my cigar experience until recently is buying from the B&M & smoking it within a week or so. But hey, that'll give me something to read up on instead of working. :neutral:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Fixed it for you. 6 months is rest, not age. Have you ever heard of a cigar manufacturer state something like "6 month aged wrapper"?
> 
> I am not trying to be contrary, we have many new members joining lately and the rest/age idea needs to be instilled for the sake of good information. Anything under a few years is rested, not aged.


Amen to this. Seen lots of people recently - more than just here - saying their cigar tastes great now that it's been "well aged"... well age being a month or two.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

I assume you're new to the cigar world (Correct me if I'm wrong) and therefore don't smoke many stick.

In the winter months you might smoke a cigar every two weeks and in the summer months you might smoke one every week. That's a total of 18 cigars. Now...as everyone should know, cigars (especially if you buy them online) need to rest for about 6 months to 1 year. This means that in the course of a year you need to keep a cycle going of 18 cigars in the humidor resting and 18 cigars for you to smoke. Now we're at 36 cigars. Do you ever have company or vultures circling your humi? I know I do and that is why I'll always need to buy 50% to 100% more than I want to smoke (Its a joke I know...Maybe I should invest in a lock instead). This brings us to 54-72 cigars. Are you a one brand kind of guy? I know I'm not! That means you need to multiply that number (54-72) by the number of brands you'll like to smoke. This is why I need to buy anywhere from 200-400 cigars a year and that doesn't even include aging. If you want to age cigars 2+ years, than you need to multiply that number by four the first year you become serious about it and by two the second year and so on.

Now...if you're lucky and you live in Miami or in some place down in Florida, you should check out if there's any original cigar shops. What do I mean by that? In the old days, cigar and tobacco shops used to buy cigars and rest/age them for two to four years before even releasing them to the public. Now days this is done by the manufacturer for only some types of cigars (The expensive one), but for the most part they are sold fresh (Meaning "just rolled"). Don't be fulled by aged tobacco, that means the tobacco was aged before being rolled. So if we want to smoke cigars the way they were intended to, we are now stuck doing all the work ourselves.

And that's why we need a lot of cigars

THE END


----------



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anybody alse suffer from the irrational fear of "if I don't buy all the cigars in the world today, there will not be any left in existence, tomorrow"? I know I do


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Stashing is almost as fun as smoking! I can't really add any points for or against stashing that haven't already been brought up but for me it's just fun. I like to know that I have a stash of tobacco and cigars. That's basically it. Aging, smoking options, and buffering against rising prices are just extra gravy.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

tnx Giampero-I'm not new to smogging but new to taking cigars seriously,
Good info & analytics.
BTW I'm from your neck of the woods-moved to VA from Royal Oak in 06.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Mr.Nose said:


> Does anybody alse suffer from the irrational fear of "if I don't buy all the cigars in the world today, there will not be any left in existence, tomorrow"? I know I do


that's the state of affairs for ammunition these days!


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Potential bans on Internet orders, aging, not having to rely on a b&m when you want to smoke a good stick, aged htf sticks not in stock when you want them, cheaper to buy now than it will be in a few years, unforseen personal financial situtauons i could find myself in later on in life, ect. I could go on and on. I only smoke 80-100 sticks a year so it's not too expensive for me to stockpile.


----------



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

Bruck said:


> that's the state of affairs for ammunition these days!


The irony lies in the fact that there will never be a shortage of tobacco or ammunitionhwell:


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Originally Posted by Bruck 
"that's the state of affairs for ammunition these days!"
"The irony lies in the fact that there will never be a shortage of tobacco or ammunition"

Tobacco is easy to acquire as of now, good luck finding 223 or 7.62x39 in stock anywhere without paying gouger prices. Pray that this never happens in the cigar world. All it takes is an FDA ruling or proposed .gov law to have a panic scene of epic proportions. Stack cheap and deep when you can. I apply this to anything.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Stashing is almost as fun as smoking! I can't really add any points for or against stashing that haven't already been brought up but for me it's just fun. I like to know that I have a stash of tobacco and cigars. That's basically it. Aging, smoking options, and buffering against rising prices are just extra gravy.


Yup...yup...and yup.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

mata777 said:


> Tobacco is easy to acquire as of now, good luck finding 223 or 7.62x39 in stock anywhere without paying gouger prices. Pray that this never happens in the cigar world. All it takes is an FDA ruling or proposed .gov law to have a panic scene of epic proportions. Stack cheap and deep when you can. I apply this to anything.


So there's another reason to have a large stash - use cigars for currency after the dollar collapses.:razz:


----------

